
Tell me please about the problems in the company where you work? - kulakowka
Hello Hackers.<p>Tell me please about the problems in the company where you work?<p>It can be anything. Toilet paper that ends up at the wrong time. Not convenient programs. Conflicts with colleagues or leaders. it could be any problem.<p>Tell us about the problems that concern you most.<p>We try to help each other. Maybe someone will tell you how to resolve these problems.<p>As a bonus, I hope, such discussion may inspire you to the idea of ​​a new startup.<p>I&#x27;m sure many of the problems can be solved by technology. Many entrepreneurs are trying to find promising ideas.<p>let&#x27;s help each other.<p>Write a description of the problem in the comments of the first level. Write solutions in response to the comments of the first level.<p>(It would be great if you write on what position in company do you work?)
======
goforgold
Very poor communication. The managers communicate with each other but don't
pass the info on to us. So one manager will ask if something is done, when the
other manager never told us that it needed to be done.

Our qa environment is a joke. It doesn't match our production environment at
all.

Too much of our work relies on people outside of our team. So when we need
them to review, approve, or contribute it takes forever because it doesn't
matter to them.

~~~
kulakowka
The problem of poor communication is not solved by anyone. Still. Therefore,
we have hundreds of systems to communicate, but they do not work effectively
enough. In my company we use Slack (for communications) and Asana (for task
management). These are good tools, but not universal.

~~~
miguelrochefort
Agreed. Nobody seems to be tackling the big picture here.

What we need is not more communication apps. What we need is one communication
app that's better than anything out there. Something like the English of apps.

------
edimaudo
I work as an analyst, and the biggest problem is a lot of people on the
business side are bad at thinking through requirements for an application or
process.

~~~
hanniabu
My experience can confirm this as well.

------
kleer001
Culture clash.

They're from an English speaking country, so are we. They want to get
challenging work done, and so do we. They come from an entrenched culture
that's hyper-aware of fine differentiation of class and hierarchical
structure, we come from a democratic culture of mutual consideration and
informal comradeship between all levels of hierarchy.

They think being the boss means being The Boss. We think that being the boss
means being another employee with more responsibility and privilege.

------
gesman
In one of my past employment - toilet cleaning in the middle of the day.
Necessary but annoying to no end as you'd have to go to different floor.

------
miguelrochefort
Those who make decisions usually are not competent.

Those who are component usually don't make decisions.

~~~
kulakowka
It seems this is a problem for all people.

